

Thumbtack want’s to be this Generations Yellowbook - g0atbutt
http://thestartupfoundry.com/2011/02/05/thumbtack-wants-to-be-this-generations-yellowbook/

======
justin
You should link their site. I wanted to go to it, but there was no link so I
gave up.

